# Honeymoon



## ThomasK

I don't think an AL thread has been based on this word. But what is your translation for that?

Dutch: _*wittebroodsweken*_, the white-bread weeks, due to the fact that it was more expensive than the others.

Someone told me it is something like the caressing month in Swedish: *smekmanad *(but I ought to use the Swedish a sign). How nice...


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:
*
líbánky* - from líbat (to kiss)
*svatební cesta* - wedding journey


----------



## ahmedcowon

Arabic:

*شهر العسل *_(shahru al-'assali)_ - honey month


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*, as in English:
*"la lune de miel"*


----------



## Halfdan

Swedish:

*smekmånad* - caressing month
*bröllopsresa* - wedding journey


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

«Μήνας του μέλιτος»
['minas tu 'melitos]
lit. "month of honey"

Masc. noun «μήνας» ['minas] which derives from the Classical masculine noun «μήν» mēn --> _month_ (PIE base *mḗh₁n̥s, _moon, month_; cf. Skt. मासक (masaka), _month_; Lat. mensis > It. mese, Sp. mes, Fr. mois; OHG mānōd > Ger. monat; OCS *měsęcь > Rus. месяц, Bul. месец, BCS mesec/месец).

 Neut. noun «μέλι» ['meli], gen. «μέλιτος» ['melitos], deriving from the Classical neut. noun «μέλι» 'mĕlĭ --> _honey _< Mycenaean *me-ri (PIE base *mélid, _honey_; cf. Lat. mel, Old Irish mil, OHG militou > Ger. mehltau, Dutch meeldauw)


----------



## ThomasK

Too bad there are few non-European contributors. I wonder if the concept is quite 'Western', based on a view of marriage...


----------



## vianie

medové týždne - honey weeks
svadobná cesta - wedding journey


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian, like in most European languages, it is *медовый месяц */medovyi mesiats/. 
It can be tranalsted as both *honey crescent/moon *and *honey month *(in Russian "crescent" and "month" are the same word).


----------



## swift

Spanish: 'luna de miel'.


----------



## La Violette

In Finnich: "kuherruskuukausi",  kuherrrella= get cozy with one another,kissing.


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:

balayı

bal: honey
ay: month, moon
ayı: month of

There is also a funny coincidence here.

bal: honey
ayı: bear
 obviously, the bear is the man here.


----------



## Tamar

The Hebrew is a translation of the English:
ירח דבש [yerakh dvash]

ירח [yare'akh] - moon, month
דבש [dvash] - honey


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

Hello everyone!
We call it here *pulutgata, *that's formal. But there are times that its being translated or written as *hanimun *in a colloquial way.


----------



## ThomasK

But what does that refer to, PG ?


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian:

*mézeshetek *(lit. _honeyweeks_)


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

We have same connotation as westeners.. Where the couple goes to a vacation so they can spend time together after the wedding. 
But literally in English *pulut gata *means *honey extract

*Did I answer your question Thomask?


----------



## ThomasK

For sure, so honey again. Could it be based on English?


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

ThomasK said:


> For sure, so honey again. Could it be based on English?



Yes it is


----------



## Grefsen

Halfdan said:


> Swedish:
> 
> *smekmånad* - caressing month
> *bröllopsresa* - wedding journey


Here are the Norwegian equivalents:

*hvetebrødsdager* - caressing month

*bryllupsreise *- wedding journey


----------



## 涼宮

Japanese has 2 translations for that:

1)新婚旅行 _shinkonryokou_ (lit: going on new marriage journey) 
2)蜜月 _mitsugetsu_ (lit: honey moon)

The first one is more used. I guess the 2nd one is from the western world for it uses honey.


----------



## altairlegend

In Vietnamese, we call it "tuần trăng mật"
Trăng = moon, lunar
Mật = honey
And combine two words, we have trăng mật = honeymoon. Words for words.
"Tuần" means week. Because of the economic situation, we hardly go for honeymoon longer than one week. If so, you can call it "tháng trăng mật" and so on.


----------



## jana.bo99

Honeymoon:

Slovenian: 
Medeni mesec

Croatian:
Medeni mjesec

German:
Flitterwochen


----------



## Youngfun

In Italian: *luna di miele.
*


涼宮 said:


> Japanese has 2 translations for that:
> 
> 1)新婚旅行 _shinkonryokou_ (lit: going on new marriage journey)
> 2)蜜月 _mitsugetsu_ (lit: honey moon)
> 
> The first one is more used. I guess the 2nd one is from the western world for it uses honey.



Same characters (and same lit. meaning) in Chinese:

1) 新婚旅行 _xin1 hun1 lü3 xing2_ 
2) 蜜月 _mi4 yue4

_But the second one is more used. I guess because it's much shorter (in Japanese they are almost of the same length in pronunciation ), and because honeymoon is not a traditional custom in China, so it's quite normal to use the translation of the Western phrase, which is also more poetic than the 1).


----------



## OneStroke

Youngfun said:


> In Italian: *luna di miele.*
> 
> 
> 
> Same characters (and same lit. meaning) in Chinese:
> 
> 1) 新婚旅行 _xin1 hun1 lü3 xing2_
> 2) 蜜月 _mi4 yue4
> 
> _But the second one is more used. I guess because it's much shorter (in Japanese they are almost of the same length in pronunciation ), and because honeymoon is not a traditional custom in China, so it's quite normal to use the translation of the Western phrase, which is also more poetic than the 1).



Strictly speaking, 蜜月 refers to the first month of marriage. 蜜月旅行 mìyuè lǚxíng should be used for the trip itself.



altairlegend said:


> In Vietnamese, we call it "tuần trăng mật"
> Trăng = moon, lunar
> Mật = honey
> And combine two words, we have trăng mật = honeymoon. Words for words.
> "Tuần" means week. Because of the economic situation, we hardly go for honeymoon longer than one week. If so, you can call it "tháng trăng mật" and so on.



That Mật is probably a cognate of 蜜, which is pronounced mat6 in Cantonese.


----------



## Youngfun

OneStroke said:


> Strictly speaking, 蜜月 refers to the first month of marriage. 蜜月旅行 mìyuè lǚxíng should be used for the trip itself.


What about 度蜜月/渡蜜月？Doesn't that mean "to go to honeymoon (trip)"?


----------



## OneStroke

Youngfun said:


> What about 度蜜月/渡蜜月？Doesn't that mean "to go to honeymoon (trip)"?



I think that might mean something like 度過婚姻的第一個月.


----------



## altairlegend

OneStroke said:


> Strictly speaking, 蜜月 refers to the first month of marriage. 蜜月旅行 mìyuè lǚxíng should be used for the trip itself.
> 
> 
> 
> That Mật is probably a cognate of 蜜, which is pronounced mat6 in Cantonese.



well, that's something to know
Vietnamese and Cantonese have many words that are pronounced very similarly.


----------



## RioDeJaneiro

in Japanese:
ハネムーン [hane moon] which is translated from English.

We also can say: 新婚旅行 / しんこん りょこう / [Shinkon Ryoko]

新: new
婚: marry
旅行 : trip/travel

means "newly married couple's trip"


----------

